# Delta 12.5" planer 22-560 wont crank up and down.



## jbander1 (May 7, 2018)

That's the question, does anyone have a suggestion about this, I've looked through the schematic for this and can't figure out where the elevating screw engages with, to make it go up and down. I've looked at others and they are generally nuts but not the 22-560. Thank you


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The elevating screws are threaded rods that goes through the planer from the top. The handle is attached to one of them. The head is threaded for the rods to raise or lower. I think if the threads are stripped on the head the planer would make a good boat anchor. The planer has been discontinued and only a few parts are still available. 

I don't know how much longer mine is going to last. I have no plans to attempt to repair mine. When it dies maybe I can arrange to ship it to you for parts. Keep in touch.


----------



## jbander1 (May 7, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> The elevating screws are threaded rods that goes through the planer from the top. The handle is attached to one of them. The head is threaded for the rods to raise or lower. I think if the threads are stripped on the head the planer would make a good boat anchor. The planer has been discontinued and only a few parts are still available.
> 
> I don't know how much longer mine is going to last. I have no plans to attempt to repair mine. When it dies maybe I can arrange to ship it to you for parts. Keep in touch.


It looks like we have to team up. So is the threads are inbedded inbeaded in the top housing then.


----------



## jbander1 (May 7, 2018)

Well anyone else have a more promising possibility?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jbander1 said:


> It looks like we have to team up. So is the threads are inbedded inbeaded in the top housing then.


Without totally disassembling the planer it's difficult to say for certain if there is a replaceable part but it doesn't show on on the parts diagram. I think the head itself is threaded. 

When you crank the handle does both the threaded rods turn?


----------



## jbander1 (May 7, 2018)

Yes both Threaded rods turn ,It must be embedded in the top housing, do you think there is one on each side, I'd guess that's the case, since they are both threaded but you never know. I'm hoping someone can come up with something that doesn't include a complete breakdown
So any ideas are welcome.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It sounds like threads are stripped. The only way to really know is to dismantle the planer and remove the head and look. I don't know what you could do about it if it is stripped. It would cost more than the planer is worth to have a machinist put threaded inserts in the head.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> The elevating screws are threaded rods that goes through the planer from the top. The handle is attached to one of them. The head is threaded for the rods to raise or lower. I think if the threads are stripped on the head the planer would make a good boat anchor. The planer has been discontinued and only a few parts are still available.
> 
> I don't know how much longer mine is going to last. I have no plans to attempt to repair mine. When it dies maybe I can arrange to ship it to you for parts. Keep in touch.


I wonder if a heli coil could repair it.


----------



## jbander1 (May 7, 2018)

You know I just don't think that the threads would be made with the material that is in the head itself , it's like aluminum. I was hoping there would be a nut in there that can be replaced,-By the way, thanks for all the reply's.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

mine has a chain and sprocket affair in the bottom of the unit. I think you can see it from the bottom??? remove plate?? don't remember.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I wonder if a heli coil could repair it.


That's kind of what I had in mind when I said threaded insert. The problem would be matching Delta's threads. I wouldn't be surprised if they were some proprietary odd size you couldn't match.


----------



## jbander1 (May 7, 2018)

Yup, talked to Delta they gave me a couple ideas , so I unmounted it turned it on its side and it started working. Didn't do anything else, so far so good. No idea.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

jbander1 said:


> Yup, talked to Delta they gave me a couple ideas , so I unmounted it turned it on its side and it started working. Didn't do anything else, so far so good. No idea.


Please Pass on what Delta said, and what you find (with Pictures if possible) to help others that may have the same issue.


----------



## jbander1 (May 7, 2018)

The part needed to replace the inside threading isn't to be had. but to find out what may be the problem you turn it so you can access the bottom of the planer. Take off the chains cover underneath the planer and then you will then have access to the two elevating screws from the bottom they are synced together with sprockets and chains. The elevating screws are The threaded screws that at one side the crank is connected to. 
If you take off the chain you will then have access to the two elevating screws now unsynced and they can be turned separately to see which one is binding. They both won't be probably.
But all I had to do is turn the planer on its side , I took off the chain cover and moved the sprockets with my hands before I took off the chain and it worked. So I have no secret solution unless this works for someone else.
If I haven't explained this so you can understand it, comment back and I'll try again , I'm dyslexic and when it is totally clear to me, its often upside down for anyone else.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

This guy's price is ridiculous but you might make him an offer. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-plan...737310?hash=item3f9b0505de:g:jZ0AAOSw7gZa5NFt


----------



## jbander1 (May 7, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> This guy's price is ridiculous but you might make him an offer. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-plan...737310?hash=item3f9b0505de:g:jZ0AAOSw7gZa5NFt


 Good God $250 for parts. I can buy a better machine now for 240 new, its a Porter cable PC-305. I like what everyone is reviewing is saying.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jbander1 said:


> Good God $250 for parts. I can buy a better machine now for 240 new, its a Porter cable PC-305. I like what everyone is reviewing is saying.


Yea, I think I bought my 22-560 for around 250 new. The main issue with mine at the moment is the gears that operate the feed rollers have teeth broken off. If enough teeth break off where it doesn't feed anymore you could have mine for the cost of shipping. Problem is I don't use that planer as much anymore since I got a bigger planer. It might be next week or ten years from now before more teeth break off. I only use the Delta for short pieces of wood or very thin pieces of wood. The feed rollers on my other planer are more than a foot apart so I can't use it for everything.


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/WEN-15-...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CMKc_Ont-doCFVCtaQodXEIB5g


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

canarywood1 said:


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/WEN-15-...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CMKc_Ont-doCFVCtaQodXEIB5g


So, why do you like wen.


----------



## Bgibs (Mar 7, 2021)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I wonder if a heli coil could repair it.


Yeah if you can drill that shift out I think a heli coil 
would work. I have one ill sell ya for 260.00


----------



## MrAndrews (Mar 7, 2021)

Take the plastic shield off the bottom and clean the dust from the gears. Boom.


----------



## Vince Choraszewski (May 7, 2021)

jbander1 said:


> That's the question, does anyone have a suggestion about this, I've looked through the schematic for this and can't figure out where the elevating screw engages with, to make it go up and down. I've looked at others and they are generally nuts but not the 22-560. Thank you


Would you consider selling any parts, I need a belt guard


Steve Neul said:


> The elevating screws are threaded rods that goes through the planer from the top. The handle is attached to one of them. The head is threaded for the rods to raise or lower. I think if the threads are stripped on the head the planer would make a good boat anchor. The planer has been discontinued and only a few parts are still available.
> 
> I don't know how much longer mine is going to last. I have no plans to attempt to repair mine. When it dies maybe I can arrange to ship it to you for parts. Keep in touch.


Are you willing to sell some parts


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum, Vince.
the O/P that you are referring to did not have his planer for sale. (it is dated 2018).
he just had an issue with the cranking mechanism. he has not been back in 3 years, so he probably has it fixed by now.
check E-Bay or some of the parts warehouses for parts you may need.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Vince Choraszewski said:


> Would you consider selling any parts, I need a belt guard
> 
> Are you willing to sell some parts


Not yet. Haven't been using that planer as much and it's still in working order so I'm not parting it out right now.


----------



## bambam (5 mo ago)

MrAndrews said:


> Take the plastic shield off the bottom and clean the dust from the gears. Boom.


exactly. wood chips gather on chain and gear. blow em off, lube chain. good as new!


----------

